# Compliment!



## gwen-stefani (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok so I went to the store with my hubby and daughter and my hubby needed me to run out to the car to grab some extra cash to pay for our stuff so as im walking out the enterance of the store this guy says Is she yours? (Refering to my daughter) And I said yes! He said oh wow you're a mommy you look really young like 15 and I laughed a little and said yes alot of people tell me that so he asked how old I really was and I said 20 and then he's like oh yeah I just turned 23 and id like to have 3 kids and I was like well they are a blessing from god And then I made it to my car. Well I get the $ out of the car and he comes up from behind me and says oh 1 more thing are you single? and I said no Im married my husbands in the store and he said oh ok im sorry. So I quickly made my way back into the store to give the extra cash to my husband and then told him what happend. I was smiling and actually made me feel really good afterwards Its kindof hard to explain but I felt confident/pretty afterwards and it sure did show because I told my hubby about it with a big smile on my face and He got really jealous he said you should have just ignored the guy act like he wasnt there I said hunny I cant be rude like that. So he was a little upset about it but cooled off once we got home. But to this moment I still have a smile on my face and feel pretty confident right now Which is something IVE NEVER HAD!!


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 3, 2007)

dont worry i get hit on all the time and when i tel my man. he get mad asks why i am smiling about it. Cant explain it to him. when i tr i just digg deeper lol. Dont feel bad your not the only one.. Lets me know i still got it lol


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 3, 2007)

Lol..oh god, men are funny little creatures. I have a story similar to yours. My man and I went grocery shopping and I walked to the sushi section. There was an attractive man there so since i have never had the store brand sushi, i asked for his opinion. We then got into an interesting convo about him not being from cincinnati. Next thing I know, my guy is by our side and he is just going along with the convo. I am like ..COOL. You know, he isnt the jealous type because he juest went along with the convo. Well later that night, He casually goes "Wow..so that guy at the store..'oh i am not from cincinnati'..what a stupid shmuck"...Am like..dude..what the **** and we both burst out laughing because it was so weird and unexpected. But honestly, I loved the little jealousy he had because it showed me that he cared (in a twisted way of course) about me and doesnt want to loose me to some "shmuck"


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn I hardly ever get hit on.. LOL..


----------



## daer0n (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL

well i was just about to say here, are you married? you have kids? lol

you DO look really young  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and i think you are really pretty too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Saje (Mar 3, 2007)

Ahh... guys... you gotta love em sometimes.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 3, 2007)

You know, every since my husband bought me this mini-van, men dont hit on me. I guess he knew what a man repellant vehicle would be, lol


----------



## Shanelle (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL.


----------



## gwen-stefani (Mar 3, 2007)

LMAO


----------



## rakshana (Mar 3, 2007)

ur really hot gurl! really hot, Mashallah(God protect u)

how old is ur daughter?


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 3, 2007)

I was 16 and my fds mom thot i was 23....................:10:


----------



## gwen-stefani (Mar 3, 2007)

Awww thanks alot rakshana You're very sweet and Mashallah back to you too! My daughter will be 3 years old this may 3rd.


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 3, 2007)

Aww, good for you!


----------



## natalierb (Mar 5, 2007)

Lol, I like it when my boyfriend gets jealous too (I'm so bad). It flatters me. Now if it goes too far, that's another story.


----------



## xEdenx (Apr 9, 2007)

lol this thread makes me laugh and btw i definitly thought you were my age (16)

yah its nice to get compliments, a marriage certificate doesnt state that you can no longer enjoy compliments right? just make sure you let your man know you only thought of them as compliments..cause he might not catch on to that..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 9, 2007)

i think its fun when boyfriend/husband gets a little jealous cuz you feel good and confident when they do. hahah thats when you bust out babying your boyfriend/husband to make sure hell be fine afterwards.hahah

Although sometimes, my man tend to hide his jealous around me..hahah MEN and their pride! hahah but now i know when his jealous for sure!.

but i think its cute when they get a lil jealous over guys..haha:hug:


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 9, 2007)

Oh, that's ok. It's normal to feel that way when you get a compliment from a stranger. It's like, "damn, I still got it".


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm glad you got a compliment! You deserve it, and I don't think you should have ignored the guy. He was just being nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2007)

Yeah, the guy didn't sound sleazy, he sounded nice. I'm glad that you got a compliment, you deserve them, and everyone deserves one of those unexpected smiley moments now and then!


----------



## Lila (May 1, 2007)

Aww that's so cute. I'd feel really complimented and confident if I was in your position also


----------



## chocobon (May 1, 2007)

Oh wow u r a gorgeous mommy!!u deserve that compliment!

Maybe ur hubby got jealous but believe me he may be thinking oh she is so gorgeous and he'll appreciate u even more!!


----------



## La_Mari (May 2, 2007)

That's so true... I feel like babying my hubby too after a guy pays a little too much attention to me.


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 2, 2007)

I like it when mine gets jealous too.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (May 3, 2007)

Maybe you were complimented on all the stolen makeup you had on! :eusa_whistle:


----------



## Pulchritudinous (May 3, 2007)

I'm with you on the evilness of enjoying bit of jealousy hah,

Makes ya know he wants you.

Would prefer a jealous bf to an over cocky one that think he owns you.

I ain't had someone stop me and pay me a compliment in a while had a few smiles and people checking me out which also does the job. :laughing:


----------



## chantelle8686 (May 4, 2007)

its always nice to know u get compliments as it does show, even tho u are taken etc it still shows in ways u still have pride in urself!!! as some ppl do let themselves go!!!

i know i have in ways, well when im home, but when i venture out i put effort in my appearance.

I get lil compliments here and there, and it does give u a smile and an ego along with it lol.

yes my bf also gets jealous, but then he also says, i dont care they can look, im the one that has u!!! lol


----------

